
Youngest Finance Workers Don’t Fear Robots Will Replace Them - JSeymourATL
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-11-23/finance-s-youngest-workers-see-no-danger-robots-to-replace-them
======
anigbrowl
Inexperienced people bad at predicting future - film at 11

------
ryuker16
Does this include front or back office?

Front office newbies have tons of options career wise. Back office? Not so
much.

------
koejoelo
Plot twist- young finance workers have robotic life.

